# Design Help on Kitchen Island



## cstrat (Jan 29, 2007)

We are doing a kitchen remodel and adding a 48" x 84" island. Island will have base cabinets under one end 48" wide. To provide ample seating for guests, the design as it stands now is to have a 24" wide x 48" long wall extend in a T from the back of the base cabinets. This will leave a 12" unsupported cantilever all around except for the area with the base cabinets. We would then use a series of 8" decorative iron shelf brackets along the sides and two 12" brackets set at a diagonal on the end for support fastened to the wall and to the underside of the 3/4" plywood base for the granite tile counter top. My question is whether this will provide enough support? We could build the T-wall wider but the idea is to provide seating since we removed a wall separating kitchen and dining room and now lack a formal dining room.

thanks


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*diagram/drawing/pictures...*

I wish you can post a diagram of your design... I like to see how your project go and may borrow some idea as I want to replace my "builder supplied" island as well...


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Have you heard of Google SketchUp?

You can make a quick rendering of what you're talking about. It's a great tool.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's an island I did for a restaraunt. Giving the client a picture like this sells it easy.


----------



## cstrat (Jan 29, 2007)

dimensions are a bit off and this lacks the brackets but I think it kinda shows what we're trying to do.


----------



## cstrat (Jan 29, 2007)

bump..any thoughts?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

With the 3/4 underneath, and the bracing you plan on, I think you'll be alright with a 12" cant. I wouldn't recommend that people sit on it though.


----------



## cstrat (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Ken. Guess we'll proceed that way.

chuck


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Have to say I'm real dubious about the cantilever supporting granite, or any tile. If it moves AT ALL the tile job will fail. I would just about assume that someone will sit on the counter.


----------



## cstrat (Jan 29, 2007)

There's just us two adults lving here. Other than guests visiting, I can see no time when the possibilty of having someone sit on the island would exist. Other than the issue of adults sitting on it, and given that with the support brackets we will have no more than 12" unsupported in any direction would you be skeptical?


----------



## cstrat (Jan 29, 2007)

Well after taking the advice posted here we settled on four 48" posts from the stair department at Lowes. we cut these down to ~35". Then we used 1" x 3/16 angle iron under the plywood base and sitting on top of the posts and base cabinets all along the perimeter of the unsuported portion. The vertical flange of the angle iron is covered by the granite ogee. It turned out well and seems to be solid. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Good deal. Probably looks pretty nice too, huh?


----------



## cstrat (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, it looks good. Everyone's happy. Thanks.


----------

